# Look what brewing on the deign side . . .



## Madman1978 (Jun 8, 2021)

I am in a swap group on FB.  This is the start of the blank this far.  Any input is helpful Sing this is not glued yet.  

The base wood is walnut 
The piece in the middle is curly maple dyed red, the thicker piece of resin is one of my blanks, Deep Space, and the green curly maple piece.  I am going to just use a small piece 


Any thoughts good and bad.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 8, 2021)

Nothing much to say because we have no idea what design you are going after. As for material choices, all will work well. Good luck and show us the results when done.


----------

